# Happy Birthday to Kylie and Autumn!!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Today is Kylie and Autumn's Birthday!!
arty2: 
They are 8 years old now  -- where does the time go?

This is Kylie at 10 months:









Autumn, resting on the couch:









Kylie on the golfcourse:









Autumn stalking Kylie:









Autumn and Kylie on beach at Nags Head, North Carolina:









Thanks for looking at my sweeties. :wave:*


----------



## Budgie2011 (Jul 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Autumn ans Kylie. How lucky you are to have such a beautiful beach to run around on


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

*





















*


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

How cute!!!!


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

Bee, is that you in the last one?


----------



## jane1888 (Feb 21, 2011)

happy birthday hope you both got lots of treats from deborah(mom):birthday::woot:


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

Oooh a birthday! This is definitely a reason for me to go eat some ice cream with chocolate sauce and chocolate chips sprinkled on top! Now I don't have to feel guilty!

Happy birthday to Autumn and Kylie! They sure are gorgeous! What beautiful shiny coats they have. 

Time to get my celebratory dessert... Yummy!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgie2011 said:



Happy Birthday Autumn ans Kylie. How lucky you are to have such a beautiful beach to run around on

Click to expand...

Nah, we don't have a beach -- that was a vacation a couple of years ago down in North Carolina. 



RiverSong said:



Bee, is that you in the last one?

Click to expand...

Yep!



jane1888 said:



happy birthday hope you both got lots of treats from deborah(mom):birthday::woot:

Click to expand...

They each got a new 6 ft leash for our daily walks, a couple extra cookies and they are each having a scrambled egg with their kibble for dinner this evening!!



Budgiekin said:



Oooh a birthday! This is definitely a reason for me to go eat some ice cream with chocolate sauce and chocolate chips sprinkled on top! Now I don't have to feel guilty!

Happy birthday to Autumn and Kylie! They sure are gorgeous! What beautiful shiny coats they have.

Time to get my celebratory dessert... Yummy!!

Click to expand...

Hey! I want some of that celebratory dessert too. Sounds scrumptious!!*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Kylie and Autumn! Time to celebrate!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Susan! 
They loved their "scrambobbled egg" on their kibble. *


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

Beeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kylie and Autumn! You gorgeous pups! arty3:


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

A big Happy Birthday to your two gorgeous pups arty3::birthday::birthday:arty2:


----------



## Magic Birdie (Jul 15, 2011)

happy birdday!!!!!!!


----------



## BudgieHelper (Apr 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday!  Have a nice party, and I would give you a free vacation.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, for all the B-day wishes for Kylie and Autumn, everyone! 
They were basking in all the attention and compliments and I think all-in-all they had a wonderful day. *


----------



## osutk17 (Mar 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday to your beautiful girls!!
I had a teacher in high school that raised/showed Collies. I have always, always wanted one.

Hope they had a great day!


----------

